

Ask HN: Any capable JS guy available for a quick (JS) fling? - cumbria

I'm really struggling to find one.  I pay in cash. Please get in touch.  Thanks!
======
neoveller
A fling? So you're just going to drop me like its hot afterwards? Let's just
pull out the green and get it over with. Quit sugar-coating it with your low-
grade romance.

------
undefinable
A few more details would be helpful. Mail me @ obfuscated.geek@yahoo.com.

------
davidst
How about an email address to contact you?

